#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 我的委託還在喔（小聲

## Kˍ

嗨嗨！我是Ｋ！

下面這五顆頭全是臨摹

綠色那顆是剛把頭從河裡伸回來的狼，濕濕的樣子很難表現
紅色是生氣
橘色是奔跑

紅色那顆頭的延伸，我在畫的時候畫布是反轉的，現在轉回來之後發現沒有立體感，嗚嗚


對了大家！可以去光影大戰那裡委託我啦！
拜託啦...！我..我也不是很稀罕啦！
我才不會說我很想畫大家想出來的角色啦！哼哼！

----------


## 狼王白牙

Ｋ辛苦了 : 3

目前樂園上就您一位的委託，如果讓更多狼知道就好了

雖說圖片是臨摹，但是看到專業畫家用來校正的圈圈(叫甚麼線?)  :wuffer_arou: 
如果不說的話就是大師草稿了  XD

而狼人用了畫布? 天啊，這真是專用畫具呢

立體感沒關係，可以慢慢練習，這張圖看起來很帥，
可以看到衣服皺摺的感覺，夾克等細節都有畫出來

最後說說，光暗之國的戰爭真的不好想，因為受到現代的動漫作品影響(?)
總感覺沒有絕對的好人，也沒有絕對的壞人

不過如果只有暗之國在研發武器，感覺就一定是壞人呢 XD

祝福越畫越好看嗷

----------

